# New toy today: Spyderco Manix2 Foliage Green CTS-XHP



## futz (Apr 17, 2010)

Got mine today. I'm very pleased with it so far.  Fit and finish is superb. The lock works really well. Handle is grippy as hell, and very comfortable. Nice and sharp out of the box.


----------



## KarstGhost (Apr 18, 2010)

I like it :twothumbs I have a couple Benchmades so far and would like to get a Spyderco next. How much does that one retail for?


----------



## tundratrader (Apr 18, 2010)

You will be very happy with that steel. Rick Hinderer has started using it as well. It holds an amazing edge.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 18, 2010)

Very nice! A beautifully executed design and a great pick. Lot's a people have been talking about that steel on Blade and Knife Forums. It makes me want to try it out. :naughty:


----------



## futz (Apr 18, 2010)

KarstGhost said:


> I like it :twothumbs I have a couple Benchmades so far and would like to get a Spyderco next.


I have a 551 Griptilian and a 585 Mini-Barrage. Benchmades are nice.



> How much does that one retail for?


I got mine on pre-order for $150 Canadian. They're going for $160 now. Only 1000 made, so if you want one you probably should move fairly quickly.


----------



## cmeisenzahl (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool! I just ordered the Manix 2 this morning. ;-)


----------



## Advil (Apr 22, 2010)

this is one of my dream knives


----------



## jackthedog (Apr 23, 2010)

It's a great knife. Just as the regular Manix 2 is.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 23, 2010)

That's a beautiful knife, I really like it!
I've been looking at the normal (black G10 scales) Manix2 though and I can't decide if this is worth the higher price.
Definitely a bit envious, I love the blade style and the foliage green is awesome. How are you going to bring yourself to actually use it?


----------



## futz (Apr 23, 2010)

Hack On Wheels said:


> How are you going to bring yourself to actually use it?


Heh  I already did. Dulled it down a bit cutting meat for the cat and sharpened it back up with the Sharpmaker. Nothing too strenuous. It'll probably be a bit of a shelf queen (at least till the novelty wears off).


----------



## 276 (Apr 23, 2010)

I love my Manix2 is such a great knife.


----------



## Dnva (May 5, 2010)

Received mine a few days ago. I can't get over how great this knife feels and the versatility of the locking mechanism. My first new Spydie in a while and I am very happy:twothumbs

BTW - It looks incredible! I love the flat ground blade on this thing.


----------



## jackthedog (May 6, 2010)

futz said:


> Heh  I already did. Dulled it down a bit cutting meat for the cat and sharpened it back up with the Sharpmaker. Nothing too strenuous. It'll probably be a bit of a shelf queen (at least till the novelty wears off).



How long did the sharpening take? Did you just use the normal Sharpmaker regimine or did the Carpenter steel require something more?


----------



## futz (May 7, 2010)

jackthedog said:


> How long did the sharpening take? Did you just use the normal Sharpmaker regimine or did the Carpenter steel require something more?


I just used the white rods to touch it up. Seemed no more difficult than 154CM, but it wasn't much of a sharpen so it's hard to tell. I'll have to use it more to really get a feel for how it sharpens. 

Hmm... I have some relatively clean(ish) work today that will need a knife - and I'm out of the sand/dirt. Think I'll take it to work and use it.


----------



## Jvalera (May 7, 2010)

Any horizontal or vertical blade play when locked? like the earlier lockback version?


----------



## futz (May 7, 2010)

Jvalera said:


> Any horizontal or vertical blade play when locked? like the earlier lockback version?


Absolutely not! It's rock solid.


----------



## futz (May 7, 2010)

futz said:


> Hmm... I have some relatively clean(ish) work today that will need a knife - and I'm out of the sand/dirt. Think I'll take it to work and use it.


Hahaha!!  It didn't turn out to be so clean(ish). Had a drain to clean - plugged with hairballs. They wind up in the coils of the cable and have to be cut off. I was a bit leery of scratching up my nice new blade on that steel cable, but it did a good job and cleaned up fine after. :twothumbs


























EDIT: Oh, that's quite a coincidence! I see an ad in the paper there for a set of three samurai swords for $15.  I should have used those to clean my cable!


----------



## purelite (May 26, 2010)

That is the most disgusting post I have ever seen:green:

Definitley more detail than I needed


----------



## hatman (May 26, 2010)

You must have one hellashish hairball problem. 

BTW: I recently got a regular Manix 2 and have these observations:

1) This is a BIG knife -- too big for me to EDC. And it is intended for hard use. I don't know that I'd be using a $150, limited run version of it on hairballs, but I'm sure it is up to that task and much more.

2) The regular version is a heck of a buy. If you are trying to decide whether to spend a lot more on the up-version, you might want to check this one out first. 

For a lot less money, you will be getting one of Spydie's best bargains and an opportunity to decide whether you have use for a blade that's often compared to a tank.


----------



## shortstack (May 26, 2010)

futz said:


> Hahaha!!  It didn't turn out to be so clean(ish). Had a drain to clean - plugged with hairballs. They wind up in the coils of the cable and have to be cut off. I was a bit leery of scratching up my nice new blade on that steel cable, but it did a good job and cleaned up fine after. :twothumbs


Learn to flush your toilet after you use it :sick2:. hahaha


----------



## Noctis (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh I've definitely got to get me one of these.

I'll be happy to spend a few hours stropping the thing until it can split a grape in half if you drop one on the knife:twothumbs.

I mostly use my knives to cut fruit, but there's simply no such thing as "too sharp", unless I accidentally cut myself all the way to the bone:huh:.


----------



## carrot (Jul 13, 2010)

Gross, I hope you don't use that same knife for kitchen duty!

I always love to see action photos of knives in use... Spydercos are best appreciated as heavy users.


----------

